# Écran externe : Comment désactiver l'écran principal (du Mac) ?



## Membre supprimé 102036 (2 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

Avant toute chose, je suis nouveau sur le forum. Je suis un visiteur régulier de MacGeneration et je n'avais jamais franchi le cap de m'inscrire sur le forum... c'est maintenant chose faite !

*Je tiens à préciser que je n'ai, malheureusement, pas effectué de recherches avant de poster ce message... dsl.*

Bref, je vous explique mon petit problème... 

Je dispose d'un MacBook PRO 17", cadencé à 2,2GHz et avec 2Go de ram. Je dispose aussi "d'un vieux" écran IIyama 15".

Lorsque je les connecte ensemble (via l'adaptateur DVI-VGA) tout fonctionne sans aucun problème. 

Le "truc", c'est que je voudrai désactiver l'écran principal... c'est à dire celui du MacBook PRO en lui-même et n'utiliser que l'écran externe.

Il y a bien la possibilité de baiser au max la luminosité du Mac mais... je pense qu'il y a un autre moyen plus "logique".

Je sais que sur les PC, la combinaison des touches FN + F7 permet d'aller d'un écran à un autre et donc, éteindre soit l'un soit l'autre (ou avoir la même image sur les deux écrans)... lorsque je fais cela sur le MacBook PRO... ça permute l'image de l'écran externe sur l'écran principal et/ou l'inverse... mais impossible d'éteindre l'un des deux écrans.

De plus, lorsque je ferme l'écran celui-ci se met automatiquement en veille... et donc l'image sur l'écran externe est coupée...

J'attends avec beaucoup d'impatience vos réponses ! 

Merci.


----------



## tivinz (2 Avril 2008)

D'abord : Bienvenue sur MacG !

Pour faire ça il te faudra mettre en veille ton ordinateur en fermant le capot puis le réveiller à l'aide d'un clavier ou souris externe (USB ou Bluetooth)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300562-fr
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86286-fr

Je ne connais que cette technique, pour le coup c'est bien plus pratique sous Windows. Je serais bien preneur d'une petite appli qui réalise tout ça, et qui soyons fous, permute la barre de menus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 102036 (2 Avril 2008)

Ah okey, je ne savais pas que ça ce déroulait comme ça avec les mac... car sur (certains ?) PC tu n'es pas obligé de fermer le portable pour "éteindre" l'écran ou encore utiliser un clavier externe pour continuer à utiliser le PC.

En même temps, c'est beaucoup plus logique sous Mac !

PS : Je suis un "switcher"... je crois que tu l'auras compris ! lol


----------



## tivinz (2 Avril 2008)

Les choses sont en général plus logiques sur Mac, oui.

Mais sur ce coup là, elles sont plus limitées : cela oblige à avoir un clavier externe et occasionne une perte de temps avec la mise en veille.

Il ne faut pas avoir de dire que sur certains points, OS X a des limitations, et quelquefois assez stupides...

PS : Je ne suis pas dur, mais juste. 

Et, il faut bien l'avouer, j'ai renversé mon café sur mon clavier externe ce matin.  

Bien sur cela arrive le seul jour en 10 ans où je mets du sucre -du miel d'ailleurs- dedans.

Bilan, clavier kaput, et oualou la sortie de veille


----------

